# Who's wet and who dry so far this season?



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

IN central Indiana north of Indy we are wet...just rained today...


----------



## readytohay (Jun 3, 2008)

We were wet all spring in se MN then got corn in and turned dry for two weeks corn had trouble coming out of ground but not to bad.Now it is raining again talking rain for next seven days so no haying till weather gets better it is time to cut have only done 50 silage bales so far to get the bugs out of everything,some dairy guys are about done but thats about it.Got about 400 acres to go need some sun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

WET! WET! WET! in north central Indiana. It started to dry out yesterday good and wham, we got nailed again! I haven't checked the guages yet but I don't think it was another 3+ inches like last Friday. Some flood warnings on the river to my north. 
I need it dry enough not to track the field up and get 3 to 4 good drying days also. A week of dry is needed. I am not sure we are going to get that.


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

We got some o-grass up fri., but that has been the only window we`ve had, NE Ohio.


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

Rain and still cold, helps grass fields grow for now orchard grass heading and aflalfa/grass is beat up from hail SHIP!! only 800 acres to mow and the phone does not stop ringing!!!


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

Here in Northern Idaho it is: wet, with another 4 days of rain/showers expected. Some fields are starting to head out but for the most part we have another 3-4 weeks of growing before things are ready to cut. So for me rain is a good things espically for the oats.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

We WERE dry as heck, it started to downpour this afternoon and just let up, we got over 1.5 inches in just over an hour or so, the place i just finished drilling sorghum and left as it started raining, got over 2" of rain and a bunch of hail, and more storms to come


----------

